# Western plow lights rusted/frozen



## area51ford (Feb 27, 2015)

I have some older 2003 western rectangular plow lights.
They nuts are rusted and I cannot adjust lights.
Does anyone have a tip to replace just the bolt and nuts.
I am trying to avoid buying 2 new housings if I can.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can heat them red hot go that route.
If not grind out the rivets and replace the carriage bolt with stainless and replace the rivets with 1/4 stainless as well


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes heat is the key. Oxy/Cet if you got it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

just get the grinder and grind it off... much less fiddling around.

and even if you heat up the nut the bolt it will just spin in side of the light.

of you have a gas axe just cut it off.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

cutoff saw or nut splitter....
first i would soak with kroil a couple of times, let it sit, then see if they loosen


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

PB blaster is a great penitrating fluid!! Try that for a day first!! Then for future use FF or something equivalent on anything that is not painted! Some call it preventive maintenance!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss said:


> If you can heat them red hot go that route.
> If not grind out the rivets and replace the carriage bolt with stainless and replace the rivets with 1/4 stainless as well





TJS said:


> Yes heat is the key. Oxy/Cet if you got it.





Mr.Markus said:


> I agree...Plastic and heat is a great combination...


hehehe


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I actaully just did this to umm errr aclawns nuts with an oxy/cet torch set up. Got the nut red and it came off. Just have to be careful. No plastic melted here.


----------



## area51ford (Feb 27, 2015)

1olddogtwo said:


> hehehe


Thanks for the info. I got it apart and all fixed only to discover that my whole plow setup is leaning forward. This is why my lights were aimed so low. Not sure what the problem is. Nothing appears to be bent or missing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The older ultramount lift frames rot out and start to bend, then brake. Give it a good look now. Before your next storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's bad.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

You got bigger problem then a rusted nut..


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

does the angle change when you lift the plow?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

leolkfrm said:


> does the angle change when you lift the plow?


At this point I'd be scared to lift the plow judging by the photo?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I found that the pins wear the holes elongated. So you can take apart fill the hole and drill again. Or you can put in a bushing after drilling a larger hole. 

Serveral ways to fix that problem.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

On a Call said:


> I found that the pins wear the holes elongated. So you can take apart fill the hole and drill again. Or you can put in a bushing after drilling a larger hole.
> 
> Several ways to fix that problem.


since i now have one, need to ask, which holes?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

leolkfrm said:


> since i now have one, need to ask, which holes?


This is where the problem is (circled in RED)
Remove the tower weld a square tube to each side on the lower lift frame and slide the tower back over your new welded square tubes, drill 2 new holes in each of the new welded square tubes... make the new square tubes about 6 to 8 inch long and dia the size of the ID of the towers tubes!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Hysert nailed it


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

so my ultra mount is about 4yrs old ....how long before i would see signs of it....sorry but this is my first western, have had meyer for a while


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> so my ultra mount is about 4yrs old ....how long before i would see signs of it....sorry but this is my first western, have had meyer for a while


Your not, this was more with the original ones.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Of yours is ultra mount 2 then your good!! I have a buddy with a 10 yr old ultra and it still fine!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Your not, this was more with the original ones.


awesome, thankyou


----------



## area51ford (Feb 27, 2015)

The lower lift frame is shot. I'm lucky this didn't fall off. The rest of the plow has very little rust. Was thinking I'm gonna support the upper assembly cherry picker, and disassemble and replace it.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea this one fell off


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

On a Call said:


> Hysert nailed it


Guess not!

Wow never seen that before! Do you guys leave your blades on all winter?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, that's what I meant. Take it all apart, see what you need. Unfortunately it's going to be a few bucks. Check that center pivot bar, it's probably worn out to.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

This is one of things I HATE about powder coat.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I believe they rot from the inside out. Unfortunately that's a hefty parts list.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeppers...inside out

But there is a reason


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you send photos to Western ?


----------



## themayor (Jan 20, 2013)

area51ford said:


> I have some older 2003 western rectangular plow lights.
> They nuts are rusted and I cannot adjust lights.
> Does anyone have a tip to replace just the bolt and nuts.
> I am trying to avoid buying 2 new housings if I can.


Clean the showing threads with a air powered wire brush, heat up the nut. Then apply some wax to the threads while hot. The wax will flow into the the nut threads. Work the nut back and forth slowly. Took the nuts off, put some anti-seize on the treads and was able to adjust the plow lights.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Anything that rots out like that when you replace it go with stainless. You can stick stainless to mild steel with a 309L rod pretty well. Just prime your weld and anywhere you had to grind off paint. Stainless can get pricey but the time saved down the road is worth it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

themayor said:


> Clean the showing threads with a air powered wire brush, heat up the nut. Then apply some wax to the threads while hot. The wax will flow into the the nut threads. Work the nut back and forth slowly. Took the nuts off, put some anti-seize on the treads and was able to adjust the plow lights.


He might have gotten them freed up already in the last 3 years


----------

